# Dover-Calais-£25!



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Just got e-mail from Hotukdeals.com saying massive ticket sale from 10am this morning.



> This is your chance to head to France for less. From 10am on 25th January to midnight on the 28th, you'll be able to buy tickets to cross the Channel on our Dover - Calais route for just £25 each way and the tickets are available for travel during 2008.
> 
> So be quick, you haven't got much time to buy your tickets, but remember you have got a lot of time to enjoy your break.


Thanks to freakinaddict for post. Don't know anymore about it than what is on hotukdeals site. Might need to wait till 10am to see if it includes motorhomes.

P&O


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*P&O*

Hi Carol

I had an email from P&O about this overnight. I am booked up though so not really any use.

Incidentally, the lowest value crossing I have pre booked was £31.25 for a 9.00 metre vehicle. Mid week crossing, about 2030. Nice times for me as it allows a steady footle to Dover, then an early night on Calais docks.

Russell

I hope P&O do not mind too much that there are Speedferries logos on the back and more recently, both sides of the motorhome!


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

current booking selections Outward Dover - Calais Sat 7 Jun 2008 04:30 £31.25 
Options None 
Return Calais - Dover Sat 21 Jun 2008 09:35 £31.25 
Options None 
Includes 2 adults , Motorhome ,
£62.50

Just tried the link and this is the best price i got 3m/8m
Tempting but its Scotland for us.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Try the Caravan Club site.

I recently booked our van for £52 return in September, and the dates are amendable too - although the CC might charge a fiver for admin.

I did have to sail at 0230hrs to get this price, but that's not a big problem when you have your bed in the back. We usually travel with the bed made up ready for a quick nap. No problem with access to either kettle or loo.

Cheers


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*P&O Prices*

Hi

There are some very good prices on offer. Loads of crossings at £31.25 based on 9.00 metres long.

I wonder if the loss of the Tesco/Deals has had an impact on loadings.

Russell


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

What have i done?

Phone Brenda at work and told her about the deal....... She is still set on Scotland in June, but then she came up with "if its that cheap we'll take two of the grandkids to euro disney in September" so much for a saving


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Just tried it and got a quote for £125 return for a panel van conversion leaving on 1 May and returning on 12 June. Is it me?


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*dover to calais £25*

just tried it 7mtr van out 5feb back 26 oct £75 think i can do better with Seafrace if only their web site would allow me to imput the oct return date


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

gelathae said:


> Just tried it and got a quote for £125 return for a panel van conversion leaving on 1 May and returning on 12 June. Is it me?


Think you have to juggle it between sailings to get better price eg leaving on 1st May £31.25 10.15 but same date sailing at 14.35 is &62.50. Cannot find any at £25.................yet!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*£25 ferry crossing*

Hi

I reckon the £25 crossings are for cars only.

Even so, £31.25 for a motorhome is not bad at all. I reckon if you book by phone, the staff will be pressing for ancilliary income by way of sales of insurance, breakdown cover and upgrades to the Club lounge or what ever it is called.

Russell


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

bauldy said:


> current booking selections Outward Dover - Calais Sat 7 Jun 2008 04:30 £31.25
> Options None
> Return Calais - Dover Sat 21 Jun 2008 09:35 £31.25
> Options None
> ...


Exactly the same as I tried, couldn't find it cheaper..... but still seems OK..

Carol


----------



## kencocamper (May 1, 2005)

*P&O £25 ferry crossing*

just tried it for 7.7m M/H, trailer and dog in Feb out and June return £192-50, can get better deal with Seafrance anytime
Ken


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

*P&O Ferry*

I have a return 9 Sept/2 October for a 7meter van for £62.50 (1005 hrs out and 0935hrs back). It will be our first overseas trip in our new van that we pick up in April! We are first timers in this motorhome lark!


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Well I've booked for our trip Sept/October, for the £62.50 - which is not as good as last years at (£48 and£46 P&O and SeaFrance), but better than a lot I had looked at.

Guess what, I got a date for our motorhome delivery yesterday....5th April to the Dealers and then about a week for them to fit the accessories, and so I have also booked a Calais/Dover for 22 April to bring it back....which at £31.25 was good - very good compared to the single last time I did this when I bought the Hymer in 2002 - then it was £268!!! one way!!!!).

So maybe optimistic, but it is possible to amend it....and isn't the end of the world ....

At least we finally have a date to work towards....now we can start to get excited.... yippee...

Carol


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

For the smaller motorhome you could try http://www.speedferries.co.uk/
I think the limit is 7m/2.9m 3.5t max


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Speedferries website is still showing a 2m width restriction so even most panel vans are ruled out. Also cost is still higher than Sea France for the journeys I want.


----------



## 96798 (Nov 26, 2005)

Just booked through the Caravan Club P&O Dover Calais out 21 Aug back 19 Oct buying 7 camping cheques makes the ferry fare £58.30 which is £8 more than I paid last year.Very happy with that.

John


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Eventually booked with Sea France costing £74 return with amendable inward ticket both outward and inward at peak times.


----------

